# Newest inductee to K9PS Hall of Champions



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Devil, GSD, partner to Thomas Ravn.

I now invite all working dog lovers to share in this moment and read the story of Devil, the War Dog, standard setter for all that follow in K9 PRO SPORTS.

http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/K9PSHOC.htm


----------



## Patsy Waldrop (Sep 20, 2009)

Thomas and Devil, what a great team, and a well deserved honor for the both of you. I would have loved to seen him at a trial. May your next partner do as well, but he or she will have some big paw prints to fill.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Where are the videos?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Chris
No videos. That really is a bummer because this was a great team to watch
in competition and even better in the field. 

We have more people videoing K9PS trials these days so it's a little late but we do get some video's up. You can ususlly find them on the K9PS message board. I just put one up from this years championship that is definitely one of those Uh-Oh! moments but it was funny when it was all over and no one needed stitches, so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Har de har har?*



Butch Cappel said:


> I just put one up from this years championship that is definitely one of those Uh-Oh! moments but it was funny when it was all over and no one needed stitches, so I thought I'd share it.



Are you serious? A dog breaks the long down twice and finally attacks the two judges and you think it's funny? The only reason no one got bit was the judges were experienced enough to block the dog. The dog should have been put back on leash the first time she broke and lost all the long down points. Hopefully the dog was at least DQ'd, but I don't know, since there doesn't seem to be any results posted?

How about explaining why you think it is appropriate to be
drinking a Budweiser while doing civil agitation during the recent K9 ProSports World Championship? I haven't checked recently, to see if they are still there, but Johnny C posted a couple of still pictures of the trial including two where you're
seen with a Bud in your hand.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch,
Was that an actual trial or training? If it;'s a trial, is that an entry level exercise? I'm assuming it's entry level by the video and i'm wondering why there's off leash work at the entry level. Good thing the dog was just playing with the clip board and not an aggressive dog,


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

Butch, what did Scout place? Did the dog fail?
AG


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Har de har har?*

How about explaining why you think it is appropriate to be
drinking a Budweiser while doing civil agitation during the recent K9 ProSports World Championship? I haven't checked recently, to see if they are still there, but Johnny C posted a couple of still pictures of the trial including two where you're
seen with a Bud in your hand.[/quote]


Oh no Thomas, I thought Howard was the only one that had a problem with the cheaper beer, it does get a lot cheaper than Budweiser. Budweiser is kinda mid pack? 
 I can’t find no videos


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Har de har har?*



Chris McDonald said:


> How about explaining why you think it is appropriate to be
> drinking a Budweiser while doing civil agitation during the recent K9 ProSports World Championship? I haven't checked recently, to see if they are still there, but Johnny C posted a couple of still pictures of the trial including two where you're
> seen with a Bud in your hand.


 
Oh no Thomas, I thought Howard was the only one that had a problem with the cheaper beer, it does get a lot cheaper than Budweiser. Budweiser is kinda mid pack? 
I can’t find no videos [/quote]

Hey Chris

The only video I've seen is the one where the dog goes after the judge. Everybody and his Uncle post videos on You tube of their backyard training and NOTHING from the "World
Championship" of the only "International" Protection Dog
Organization? hmmm


The first picture with the Dutchie shows the Budweiser and then the 5th with the Bulldog. Butch's beer hand isn't visible in the other pictures.




Edited by Bob Scott
The WDF is NOT here to give posters a venue for trashing other posters.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm with Chris,
Budweiser is mid pack!!!!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Har de har har?*

Hey Chris

The only video I've seen is the one where the dog goes after the judge. Everybody and his Uncle post videos on You tube of their backyard training and NOTHING from the "World
Championship" of the only "International" Protection Dog
Organization? hmmm

The first picture with the Dutchie shows the Budweiser and then the 5th with the Bulldog. Butch's beer hand isn't visible in the other pictures.




I found the video and the pictures. I would say it’s fair to say that that dog was not very impressive. I don’t think the judges were too scared and I think it was nice of them not to scare the dog off. That being said I think we all need to have a beer together. I think I would have one hell of a good time watching a guy in an American flag shirt and a beer yelling at and staring dogs down, I heard they do thing different in Texas. Everyone wants a real scenario; well here is the drunken scenario. The object of this scenario is control, can you keep your dog from biting the guy with the flag on and no bulky hidden *** sleeves to Q the dogs. I got a decoy who tries to play drunk and all we do is argue because I say he is playing a retart and he insists he is a drunk. 
As far as when the beer drinking starts I think its personal preference in this situation. The more experienced guys (at drinking not dogs) might crack one open as soon as the big day starts because they know how to pais themselves, the inexperienced may wait till a specific point in the day at which time they think they can start and still get though the day, and yet others may wait till the day ends. 
As the night progresses id like to see some dogs work some Boars and maybe a bit of bull baiting. I think some form of a sport with bulls would be a great sport to mix with alcohol… very level playing field. 
Comon Butch, someone’s got to have some video, you cant fart in a movie theater without being filmed by a dozen camera phones


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Har de har har?*

[QUOTE
Edited by Bob Scott
The WDF is NOT here to give posters a venue for trashing other posters.[/QUOTE]

Bob,

So it's OK for Butch to advertise and promote K9ProSports
with posts about his K9 PS Hall of Fame, Trials, Seminars
Judging Program etc. etc.
But if I (or another poster) ask for the score of a dog that
"attacked" the judges or if the dog was DQ'd then that's
"'trashing"? I can't post a pointer to still photos (taken and posted by one of the participants) of an intoxicated person doing civil agitation during the "World Championship"?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Har de har har?*



Chris McDonald said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> The only video I've seen is the one where the dog goes after the judge. Everybody and his Uncle post videos on You tube of their backyard training and NOTHING from the "World
> Championship" of the only "International" Protection Dog
> ...


Chris 

I think that's a great idea. I've been the decoy on a couple of ATTS tests at the local AKC OB club, where I'm supposed to act drunk or crazy. I don't drink (anymore) so acting drunk is all acting. On the other hand, there is a thin line
between drunk and crazy, so some may claim I'm not really
"acting" crazy VBG


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> I'm with Chris,
> Budweiser is mid pack!!!!!!


I think of it as well-made, boring, low-gravity lager. It's made exceptionally well, but not worth the calories to drink it.

Or like having sex in a canoe.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Har de har har?*



Thomas Barriano said:


> How about explaining why you think it is appropriate to be
> drinking a Budweiser while doing civil agitation during the recent K9 ProSports World Championship? I haven't checked recently, to see if they are still there, but Johnny C posted a couple of still pictures of the trial including two where you're
> seen with a Bud in your hand.


Hey Thomas, I have no idea whether it's true or not but I have heard it was a beer can full of water (actual water, not a Budweiser slam), somebody else apparently drank the beer and they filled it up with water to throw at the dog to see his reaction. Again, I couldn't confirm nor deny that, just what I've read on the Internet from the guy who allegedly gave him the empty beer can. Take it with whatever grain of salt that is worth. I just noticed it because it was a strange picture.



Chris McDonald said:


> I found the video and the pictures. I would say it’s fair to say that that dog was not very impressive. I don’t think the judges were too scared and I think it was nice of them not to scare the dog off. That being said I think we all need to have a beer together. I think I would have one hell of a good time watching a guy in an American flag shirt and a beer yelling at and staring dogs down, I heard they do thing different in Texas. Everyone wants a real scenario; well here is the drunken scenario. The object of this scenario is control, can you keep your dog from biting the guy with the flag on and no bulky hidden *** sleeves to Q the dogs. I got a decoy who tries to play drunk and all we do is argue because I say he is playing a retart and he insists he is a drunk.
> As far as when the beer drinking starts I think its personal preference in this situation. The more experienced guys (at drinking not dogs) might crack one open as soon as the big day starts because they know how to pais themselves, the inexperienced may wait till a specific point in the day at which time they think they can start and still get though the day, and yet others may wait till the day ends.
> As the night progresses id like to see some dogs work some Boars and maybe a bit of bull baiting. I think some form of a sport with bulls would be a great sport to mix with alcohol… very level playing field.
> Comon Butch, someone’s got to have some video, you cant fart in a movie theater without being filmed by a dozen camera phones


:grin: I'm sure _somebody_ thinks that sounds like a good time.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Har de har har?*



David Ruby said:


> Hey Thomas, I have no idea whether it's true or not but I have heard it was a beer can full of water (actual water, not a Budweiser slam), somebody else apparently drank the beer and they filled it up with water to throw at the dog to see his reaction. Again, I couldn't confirm nor deny that, just what I've read on the Internet from the guy who allegedly gave him the empty beer can. Take it with whatever grain of salt that is worth. I just noticed it because it was a strange picture.


Hey David,

I'd need a block of salt (not a grain) and a keg of Bud to
swallow that story VBG
What list was this story posted on?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Har de har har?*

Hey Thomas,



Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey David,
> 
> I'd need a block of salt (not a grain) and a keg of Bud to
> swallow that story VBG
> What list was this story posted on?


http://members.boardhost.com/bandog/msg/1260134557.html

-Cheers


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!


"Hey Thomas, I have no idea whether it's true or not but I have heard it was a beer can full of water (actual water, not a Budweiser slam), somebody else apparently drank the beer and they filled it up with water to throw at the dog to see his reaction. Again, I couldn't confirm nor deny that, just what I've read on the Internet from the guy who allegedly gave him the empty beer can. Take it with whatever grain of salt that is worth. I just noticed it because it was a strange picture."

Yeh, whenever I want to sprinkle a little water on the dogs I Pour My Bottle O Water into a nice Bud Tall Boy can!......

That is about the DUMBEST thing I think I have ever heard!! =D>


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> "Hey Thomas, I have no idea whether it's true or not but I have heard it was a beer can full of water (actual water, not a Budweiser slam), somebody else apparently drank the beer and they filled it up with water to throw at the dog to see his reaction. Again, I couldn't confirm nor deny that, just what I've read on the Internet from the guy who allegedly gave him the empty beer can. Take it with whatever grain of salt that is worth. I just noticed it because it was a strange picture."
> ...


Maybe. That does seem to be their version of what happened, and it would be smarter than drinking & civilly agitating a Rottweiler. Maybe it's a cover story, maybe they thought it would accurately simulate a more realistic encounter with a drunk, maybe they thought it would cue the dog to the smell of beer/alcohol being bad. I don't care one way or the other, just happened to see it and thought it was a strange picture and that is the only explanation given thus far. But really, I couldn't care less.

-Cheers


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Maybe. That does seem to be their version of what happened, and it would be smarter than drinking & civilly agitating a Rottweiler. Maybe it's a cover story, maybe they thought it would accurately simulate a more realistic encounter with a drunk, maybe they thought it would cue the dog to the smell of beer/alcohol being bad. I don't care one way or the other, just happened to see it and thought it was a strange picture and that is the only explanation given thus far. But really, I couldn't care less.
> 
> -Cheers


 
Did you ever stop and think that this same Sceen has been Played out at trials for many YEARS! #-o


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Did you ever stop and think that this same Sceen has been Played out at trials for many YEARS! #-o


I can't say I put too much thought into it. Sorry. If not for the picture (I've never seen a guy in an American flag shirt, sporting a cowboy had, waving a stick at a Rottweiler, and apparently drinking a Budweiser at the same time before) it wouldn't have made an impression. As for the story, beats me. I looks like he might be getting ready to throw water/beer at the dog, maybe he had somebody remove the top of the can with a can opener, beats me. It looks like there's a guy with a video camera in the background, maybe it'll show up on Youtube.

Meanwhile, I think I'll stop and _not_ think about this and do something more productive with my life. 

-Cheers


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Pro Sports video I made way back http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMESHysFsUY


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

jason farrish said:


> Pro Sports video I made way back http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMESHysFsUY


 
LOL, that is just Pitifull!!!!!!=P~


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, that is just Pitifull!!!!!!=P~



As bad as it was, it was better than what's been going on recently :-(


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

This one is my ALL TIME Favorite!!8)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSM-2XBhZXU


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Har de har har?*



Chris McDonald said:


> Budweiser is kinda mid pack?


In Canada, we use Bud to water our flowers.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Har de har har?*

Well, that's because he gulped it by the 5th picture and dumped the can, dude, right before the burping picture!

Anyway, the other poster is right, you seem to have an ax to grind with a lot of stuff here. Let the guy have his club, organization, international conglomerate, whatever he wants.

[/quote] Butch's beer hand isn't visible in the other pictures.[/quote]


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Budweiser is definitely mid-pack level beer. If you come down Chris I have Heineken in the fridge, and Shiner Bock in the cooler. There is also pablum for those others.

Anita, That is only chapter one in the Scout story, the rest of the story is coming soon. As one other poster (sorry read too fast don't remember your name) said; "The judges sure knew what they were doing," (but I am very proud of the caliber and experience of judges we have in K9 PRO SPORTS). Scout is certainly not a sleeve happy dog and it could have got nasty.

This thread started out about a very exceptional MWD that fought in Afghanistan, supporting US troops against terrorism and competed on the world stage and in K9 PRO SPORTS. A dog we honored when we inducted him into the K9PS Hall of Champions. I put it up because I thought working dog enthusiasts would enjoy the story of Devil and his Partner. It seemed like the stories on this board of PSD's shot in the line of duty, maybe I was wrong, things certainly went in a bad direction. 

I apologize to the Mods and will post the rest of the Scout story on the K9PS board, but I don't know if it will stay there. (but it did get even better)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> This one is my ALL TIME Favorite!!8)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSM-2XBhZXU


:-k:-k:-k:-k:-k:-k#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o=;=;=;=;=;=;=;=;


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> This thread started out about a very exceptional MWD that fought in Afghanistan, supporting US troops against terrorism and competed on the world stage and in K9 PRO SPORTS. A dog we honored when we inducted him into the K9PS Hall of Champions. I put it up because I thought working dog enthusiasts would enjoy the story of Devil and his Partner. It seemed like the stories on this board of PSD's shot in the line of duty, maybe I was wrong, things certainly went in a bad direction.
> 
> I apologize to the Mods and will post the rest of the Scout story on the K9PS board, but I don't know if it will stay there. (but it did get even better)



Nonsense Butch, don't try to play the victim here. No one said anything about Thomas or his dog. Things "went in a 
bad direction" after YOU referred to a video where a dog broke the long down twice and attacked the judges and YOU
thought it was funny. Things went down hill when you ignored requests by several posters as to what score Scout received (or the scores/placements of all the dogs) or if he was DQ'd. "Things went downhill" when you have pictures posted of you with a Bud in your hand while doing civil agitation. Even IF I believed that the can contained water a little common sense would tell anyone that the image was
inappropriate.
"The rest of the Scout story" is irrelevant no matter where it is posted. The only question is, what was his score at the
World Championship and was he DQ'd? If not ,why not


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think anyone who post a video or any claims to what a dog has done is open to constructive criticism but with some it never seems to go that way.
Legiit questions were asked about the dog in OP's post. 
None were really answered. Take it for whatever it's worth but badgering a poster wont change that. It only show how some folks seem to have a vendetta against others. 
That being the case, take it to PMs!!!
post closed!


----------

